# Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 20 Apr 2000 21:36:12 -0600*
--------------1F6701CBEB50BC9462294700
        Just heard an interesting bit. April 29 in Kitchiner, Ont new
armouries being opened by the MND, as well he‘s officiating a rebadging
ceremony with the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. Any one know
anything?
Francois
--------------1F6701CBEB50BC9462294700
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------1F6701CBEB50BC9462294700--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Patrick Cain <patrickcain@snappingturtle.net>* on *Fri, 21 Apr 2000 01:58:26 -0400*
At 21:36 20/04/2000 -0600, F. A. wrote:
>
>        Just heard an interesting bit. April 29 in Kitchiner, Ont new
>armouries being opened by the MND, as well he‘s officiating a rebadging
>ceremony with the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. Any one know
>anything?
See press release @  a few months back, for the new armouries,
at least - what‘s with the rebadging?
Patrick Cain
voice: 416 539-0939
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Fri, 21 Apr 2000 00:25:21 -0600*
--------------3AF0DE56D26B4A82E4F982CB
An friend of the family and former WWII HLI troopie, just got a letter in the
mail for the end of the month‘s rebadging.
Francois
Patrick Cain wrote:
> At 21:36 20/04/2000 -0600, F. A. wrote:
> >
> >        Just heard an interesting bit. April 29 in Kitchiner, Ont new
> >armouries being opened by the MND, as well he‘s officiating a rebadging
> >ceremony with the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. Any one know
> >anything?
>
> See press release @  a few months back, for the new armouries,
> at least - what‘s with the rebadging?
>
> Patrick Cain
>
> voice: 416 539-0939
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------3AF0DE56D26B4A82E4F982CB
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------3AF0DE56D26B4A82E4F982CB--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"T.F. Mills" <tfmills@regiments.org>* on *Sat, 22 Apr 2000 16:01:35 -0600*
On 20 Apr 00, at 21:36, F. A. wrote:
>         Just heard an interesting bit. April 29 in Kitchiner, Ont new
> armouries being opened by the MND, as well he‘s officiating a rebadging
> ceremony with the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. Any one know
> anything?
No answer -- but another question:  When did the HFC become "Royal"?  I 
notice DND press releases in 1999 and 2000 call them Royal.
T.F. Mills
tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
Webmaster of:     http://www.regiments.org 
Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 22 Apr 2000 18:45:00 -0600*
--------------E47BA55EA1A409F39E1433B7
This was just explained to me and that is, that the title ‘Royal‘ was
conferred in the very recent 12 months past and is hene, that is why the
rebadging ceremony is occuring. Hope this clears it up.
    BTW Mr Mills, did I send you down the materials I found on the PCMR?
Francois
"T.F. Mills" wrote:
> On 20 Apr 00, at 21:36, F. A. wrote:
>
> >         Just heard an interesting bit. April 29 in Kitchiner, Ont new
> > armouries being opened by the MND, as well he‘s officiating a rebadging
> > ceremony with the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. Any one know
> > anything?
>
> No answer -- but another question:  When did the HFC become "Royal"?  I
> notice DND press releases in 1999 and 2000 call them Royal.
>
> T.F. Mills
> tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
> Webmaster of:     http://www.regiments.org 
> Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------E47BA55EA1A409F39E1433B7
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------E47BA55EA1A409F39E1433B7--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Wyn van der Schee <vandersw@cadvision.com>* on *Mon, 24 Apr 2000 20:11:01 -0600*
On Fri, 21 Apr 2000  Patrick Cain wrote:
>Subject: Re: Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada?
>
>At 21:36 20/04/2000 -0600, F. A. wrote:
>>
>>        Just heard an interesting bit. April 29 in Kitchiner, Ont new
>>armouries being opened by the MND, as well he‘s officiating a rebadging
>>ceremony with the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. Any one know
>>anything?
>
>See press release @  a few months back, for the new armouries,
>at least - what‘s with the rebadging?
I didn‘t see the press release but I do know that The Highland Fusiliers of
Canada were granted the designation "Royal" last year and are now The Royal
Highland Fusiliers of Canada. Perhaps that is the reason for the rebadging
ceremony. Their allied regiment in the British Army, designated The Royal
Highland Fusiliers, was formed in 1959 by the amalgamation of The Royal
Scots Fusiliers and The Highland Light Infantry. The Canadian regiment is a
1964 amalgamation of The Scots Fusiliers of Canada and The Highland Light
Infantry of Canada
For Francois: Kitchener.
Wyn van der Schee
Calgary, Alberta
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

